# 2014 FFL Rosters



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*PheelgoodInc
Jon Jones
Mark Hunt
Cub Swanson
Dustin Poirier
Darren Montague

K R Y
Renan Barao
BJ Penn
Anthony Pettis
Magomedrasul Khasbulaev
Jimi Manuwa

Clydebankblitz
Joe Warren
Cheick Kongo
John Dodson
Fabricio Werdum
Sergio Pettis

Killz
Jose Aldo
Carlos Condit
Hector Lombard
Edson Barboza
Anthony 'Rumble' Johnson

Cupcake
Ronda Rousey
Rick Hawn
Miesha Tate
Ian McCall
Mike Pyle

No Mercy
Josh Barnett
Michael Chandler
Quinton "Rampage" Jackson
Robert Drysdale
Ali Bagautinov

The Best Around
Alexander Gustaffson
Rashad Evans
Glover Texeira
Josh Thompson
Mauricio "Shogun" Rua

Dudeabides
Anderson Silva
Rich Franklin
Wanderlei Silva
Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira
Antonio Rogerio Nogueira

UFC_OWNS
Johny Hendricks
Adlan Amagov
Tatsuya Kawajiri
alajermain sterling
Michael McDonald

StunGun
Gilbert Melendez
Khabib Nurmagomedov
Don Hyun "Stun Gun" Kim
Hyun Gyu Lim
Daniel Straus

John8204
Lyoto Machida
Alexander Schlemenko
Emanuel Newton
Douglas Lima
Chael Sonnen

Bknmax
Gegard Mousasi
Benson Henderson
Frankie Edgar
Luke Rockhold
Alexandra Albu

Toxic
Demetrious "Mighty Mouse" Johnson
Eduardo Dantas
Rafael Silva
Michael "Venom" Page
Zach Makovsky

Firemass
Ronaldo "Jacare" Souza
Chris Weidman
Michael Bisping
Brad Pickett
Matt Brown

HitOrGetHit
Eddie Alvarez
Junior Dos Santos
Patricio Freire
Jessica Eye
Pat Curran

Cookie Monster
Urijah Faber
Ricardo Lamas
Eddie Wineland
Rustam Khabilov
Sara McMann

SideWays222
Daniel Cormier
Robbie Lawler
Rory MacDonald
Stephen Thompson
Alan Patrick Silva Alves

Term
Dominick Cruz
Chad Mendes
Nate Diaz
Donald Cerrone
Tim Kennedy

Andrus
Vitor Belfort
Cain Velasquez
Tyrone Woodley
Alistair Overeem
Brendan Schuab

Boatoar
Vitali Minakov
TJ Dillashaw
Charles Oliveira
Conor McGregor
Gunnar Nelson

Ruckus
Felice Herrig
TJ Grant
Travis Browne
"Korean Zombie" Chan Sung Jung
Cat Zingano*


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Come on team! Let's go for as few injuries as possible... and nobody retire out there.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Come on team! Let's go for as few injuries as possible... and nobody retire out there.


Well I didn't make it long. Don't know whether I should hold on to Cruz and see if he can recover. Maybe they will give him a tune up fight before facing the champion again.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

My only concern so far is what kind of 2014 Tate could be having.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

CupCake said:


> My only concern so far is what kind of 2014 Tate could be having.


On another note amagov isn't retiring mwahaha


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Yeah...we all know this...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

CupCake said:


> Yeah...we all know this...


that's what makes it so satisfying for me, kawajiri already has me at the top and that's where i'll stay


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Updated.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Uh I made a request in the Add/Drop thread. Dropping Lineker for Mike Pyle...has this been OK'd?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

and alajermain sterling for whitttaker for me


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Have these been actioned?

I still seem to have that chubby little guy on my list


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I got you all. Magik doesn't have the ability to edit this thread since it is mine so I have to get off of my lazy butt and get it done.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

You have Don Hyun Kim sir.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Diego Sanchez OUT

Anthony Rumble Johnson IN


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Hm dumping Sanchez who will likely get a free fight next over Condit who's ACL is torn and will be out till next year...


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

If he fights like did on saturday he'll lose anyway, regardless who he faces.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

My roster needs to be updated. FYI

Nate Diaz out Yoel Romero in

I should have know better than to pick a Diaz brother.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Term said:


> My roster needs to be updated. FYI
> 
> Nate Diaz out Yoel Romero in
> 
> I should have know better than to pick a Diaz brother.


I have a word document with all the changes so it's done.

Here is the updated list: 

*PheelgoodInc
Jon Jones
Mark Hunt
Cub Swanson
Dustin Poirier
Darren Montague

K R Y
Renan Barao
BJ Penn
Anthony Pettis
Magomedrasul Khasbulaev
Jimi Manuwa

Clydebankblitz
Joe Warren
Cheick Kongo
John Dodson
Fabricio Werdum
Sergio Pettis

Killz
Jose Aldo
Carlos Condit
Hector Lombard
Edson Barboza
Anthony 'Rumble' Johnson

Cupcake
Ronda Rousey
Rick Hawn
Miesha Tate
Ian McCall
Mike Pyle

No Mercy
Josh Barnett
Michael Chandler
Quinton "Rampage" Jackson
Robert Drysdale
Ali Bagautinov

The Best Around
Alexander Gustaffson
Rashad Evans
Glover Texeira
Josh Thompson
Mauricio "Shogun" Rua

Dudeabides
Anderson Silva
Rich Franklin
Wanderlei Silva
Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira
Antonio Rogerio Nogueira

UFC_OWNS
Johny Hendricks
Adlan Amagov
Tatsuya Kawajiri
Aljamain Sterling 
Michael McDonald

StunGun
Gilbert Melendez
Khabib Nurmagomedov
Don Hyun "Stun Gun" Kim
Katsunori Kikuno
Daniel Straus

John8204
Lyoto Machida
Alexander Shlemenko
Emanuel Newton
Douglas Lima
Chael Sonnen

Bknmax
Gegard Mousasi
Benson Henderson
Frankie Edgar
Luke Rockhold
Lorenz Larkin

Toxic
Demetrious "Mighty Mouse" Johnson
Eduardo Dantas
Rafael Silva
Michael "Venom" Page
Zach Makovsky

Firemass
Ronaldo "Jacare" Souza
Chris Weidman
Michael Bisping
Brad Pickett
Matt Brown

HitOrGetHit
Eddie Alvarez
Junior Dos Santos
Patricio Freire
Jessica Eye
Pat Curran

Cookie Monster
Urijah Faber
Ricardo Lamas
Eddie Wineland
Rustam Khabilov
Sara McMann

SideWays222
Daniel Cormier
Robbie Lawler
Rory MacDonald
Stephen Thompson
Alan Patrick Silva Alves

Term
Dominick Cruz
Chad Mendes
Yoel Romero
Donald Cerrone
Tim Kennedy

Andrus
Thiago Alves
Cain Velasquez
Tyrone Woodley
Alistair Overeem
Brendan Schuab

Boatoar
Vitali Minakov
TJ Dillashaw
Charles Oliveira
Conor McGregor
Gunnar Nelson

Ruckus
Felice Herrig
TJ Grant
Travis Browne
"Korean Zombie" Chan Sung Jung
Cat Zingano
*​


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

I'd like to drop Albu and pick up Larkin if possible plz


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Bknmax said:


> I'd like to drop Albu and pick up Larkin if possible plz


Okay and post this in the add drop section as well so that Hit can see it easier. I'll edit it on my list now.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

MagiK11 said:


> Okay and post this in the add drop section as well so that Hit can see it easier. I'll edit it on my list now.


Yah my bad thought I did


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

*PheelgoodInc
Jon Jones
Mark Hunt
Cub Swanson
Dustin Poirier
Darren Montague

K R Y
Renan Barao
BJ Penn
Anthony Pettis
Magomedrasul Khasbulaev
Jimi Manuwa

Clydebankblitz
Joe Warren
Cheick Kongo
John Dodson
Fabricio Werdum
Sergio Pettis

Killz
Jose Aldo
Carlos Condit
Hector Lombard
Edson Barboza
Anthony 'Rumble' Johnson

Cupcake
Ronda Rousey
Rick Hawn
Miesha Tate
Ian McCall
Mike Pyle

No Mercy
Josh Barnett
Michael Chandler
Quinton "Rampage" Jackson
Robert Drysdale
Ali Bagautinov

The Best Around
Alexander Gustaffson
Rashad Evans
Glover Texeira
Josh Thompson
Mauricio "Shogun" Rua

Dudeabides
Anderson Silva
Rich Franklin
Wanderlei Silva
Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira
Antonio Rogerio Nogueira

UFC_OWNS
Johny Hendricks
Adlan Amagov
Tatsuya Kawajiri
Aljamain Sterling 
Michael McDonald

StunGun
Gilbert Melendez
Khabib Nurmagomedov
Don Hyun "Stun Gun" Kim
Katsunori Kikuno
Daniel Straus

John8204
Lyoto Machida
Alexander Shlemenko
Emanuel Newton
Douglas Lima
Soa Palelei 

Bknmax
Gegard Mousasi
Benson Henderson
Frankie Edgar
Luke Rockhold
Lorenz Larkin

Toxic
Demetrious "Mighty Mouse" Johnson
Eduardo Dantas
Rafael Silva
Michael "Venom" Page
Zach Makovsky

AlanS
Ronaldo "Jacare" Souza
Chris Weidman
Michael Bisping
Vitor Belfort
Matt Brown

HitOrGetHit
Eddie Alvarez
Junior Dos Santos
Patricio Freire
Jessica Eye
Pat Curran

Cookie Monster
Urijah Faber
Ricardo Lamas
Eddie Wineland
Rustam Khabilov
Sara McMann

SideWays222
Daniel Cormier
Robbie Lawler
Rory MacDonald
Stephen Thompson
Alan Patrick Silva Alves

Term
Dominick Cruz
Chad Mendes
Yoel Romero
Donald Cerrone
Tim Kennedy

Andrus
Thiago Alves
Cain Velasquez
Tyrone Woodley
Alistair Overeem
Brendan Schuab

Boatoar
Vitali Minakov
TJ Dillashaw
Charles Oliveira
Conor McGregor
Gunnar Nelson

Ruckus
Felice Herrig
TJ Grant
Travis Browne
"Korean Zombie" Chan Sung Jung
Cat Zingano
*​


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

*PheelgoodInc
Jon Jones
Mark Hunt
Cub Swanson
Dustin Poirier
Darren Montague

K R Y
Renan Barao
BJ Penn
Anthony Pettis
Magomedrasul Khasbulaev
Jimi Manuwa

Clydebankblitz
Joe Warren
Cheick Kongo
John Dodson
Fabricio Werdum
Sergio Pettis

Killz
Jose Aldo
Carlos Condit
Hector Lombard
Edson Barboza
Anthony 'Rumble' Johnson

Cupcake
Ronda Rousey
Rick Hawn
Miesha Tate
Ian McCall
Mike Pyle

No Mercy
Josh Barnett
Michael Chandler
Quinton "Rampage" Jackson
Robert Drysdale
Ali Bagautinov

The Best Around
Alexander Gustaffson
Rashad Evans
Glover Texeira
Josh Thompson
Mauricio "Shogun" Rua

Dudeabides
Anderson Silva
Rich Franklin
Wanderlei Silva
Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira
Antonio Rogerio Nogueira

UFC_OWNS
Johny Hendricks
Adlan Amagov
Tatsuya Kawajiri
Aljamain Sterling 
Michael McDonald

StunGun
Ryan Bader
Khabib Nurmagomedov
Don Hyun "Stun Gun" Kim
Katsunori Kikuno
Daniel Straus

John8204
Lyoto Machida
Alexander Shlemenko
Emanuel Newton
Douglas Lima
Soa Palelei 

Bknmax
Gegard Mousasi
Benson Henderson
Frankie Edgar
Luke Rockhold
Lorenz Larkin

Toxic
Demetrious "Mighty Mouse" Johnson
Eduardo Dantas
Emanual Newton
Michael "Venom" Page
Zach Makovsky

AlanS
Ronaldo "Jacare" Souza
Chris Weidman
Michael Bisping
Ovince St. Preux
Matt Brown

HitOrGetHit
Eddie Alvarez
Junior Dos Santos
Patricio Freire
Jessica Eye
Pat Curran

Cookie Monster
Urijah Faber
Ricardo Lamas
Eddie Wineland
Rustam Khabilov
Sara McMann

SideWays222
Daniel Cormier
Robbie Lawler
Rory MacDonald
Stephen Thompson
Alan Patrick Silva Alves

Term
Dominick Cruz
Chad Mendes
Yoel Romero
Donald Cerrone
Tim Kennedy

Andrus
Thiago Alves
Cain Velasquez
Tyrone Woodley
Alistair Overeem
Brendan Schuab

Boatoar
Vitali Minakov
TJ Dillashaw
Charles Oliveira
Conor McGregor
Gunnar Nelson

Ruckus
Felice Herrig
TJ Grant
Travis Browne
"Korean Zombie" Chan Sung Jung
Cat Zingano
*​


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for updating mate


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

*PheelgoodInc
Jon Jones
Mark Hunt
Cub Swanson
Dustin Poirier
Darren Montague

K R Y
Renan Barao
BJ Penn
Anthony Pettis
Magomedrasul Khasbulaev
Jimi Manuwa

Clydebankblitz
Joe Warren
Cheick Kongo
John Dodson
Fabricio Werdum
Sergio Pettis

Killz
Jose Aldo
Carlos Condit
Hector Lombard
Edson Barboza
Anthony 'Rumble' Johnson

Cupcake
Ronda Rousey
Rick Hawn
Miesha Tate
Ian McCall
Mike Pyle

No Mercy
Josh Barnett
Michael Chandler
Quinton "Rampage" Jackson
Robert Drysdale
Ali Bagautinov

The Best Around
Alexander Gustaffson
Rashad Evans
Glover Texeira
Josh Thompson
Mauricio "Shogun" Rua

Dudeabides
Anderson Silva
Rich Franklin
Wanderlei Silva
Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira
Antonio Rogerio Nogueira

UFC_OWNS
Johny Hendricks
Adlan Amagov
Tatsuya Kawajiri
Aljamain Sterling 
Michael McDonald

StunGun
Ryan Bader
Khabib Nurmagomedov
Don Hyun "Stun Gun" Kim
Katsunori Kikuno
Daniel Straus

John8204
Lyoto Machida
Alexander Shlemenko
Emanuel Newton
Douglas Lima
Soa Palelei 

Bknmax
Gegard Mousasi
Benson Henderson
Frankie Edgar
Luke Rockhold
Lorenz Larkin

Toxic
Demetrious "Mighty Mouse" Johnson
Eduardo Dantas
Emanual Newton
Michael "Venom" Page
Will Brooks

AlanS
Ronaldo "Jacare" Souza
Chris Weidman
Michael Bisping
Ovince St. Preux
Matt Brown

HitOrGetHit
Eddie Alvarez
Junior Dos Santos
Patricio Freire
Jessica Eye
Pat Curran

Cookie Monster
Urijah Faber
Ricardo Lamas
Eddie Wineland
Rustam Khabilov
Sara McMann

SideWays222
Daniel Cormier
Robbie Lawler
Rory MacDonald
Stephen Thompson
Alan Patrick Silva Alves

Term
Dominick Cruz
Chad Mendes
Yoel Romero
Donald Cerrone
Tim Kennedy

Andrus
Thiago Alves
Cain Velasquez
Tyrone Woodley
Alistair Overeem
Brendan Schuab

Boatoar
Vitali Minakov
TJ Dillashaw
Charles Oliveira
Conor McGregor
Gunnar Nelson

Ruckus
Felice Herrig
TJ Grant
Travis Browne
"Korean Zombie" Chan Sung Jung
Cat Zingano
*​
*Toxic*

Zach Makovsky - Out
Will Brooks - In


----------



## isiahmattias (Jul 9, 2021)

I still seem to have Showbox  jiofi.local.html tplinklogin that chubby little guy on my list


----------

